

Microsoft narrows CEO shortlist to Ford, Nokia, Skype and Azure leaders - amaks
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/5/5070910/microsoft-reportedly-narrows-ceo-shortlist-to-ford-nokia-skype-and

======
antonius
I can understand why Ford's CEO would be considered for the lead job in the
automotive industry (as he helped build Ford's reputation back) but being the
head of Microsoft? I'm wondering what value there is in hiring a CEO that does
not have a technology background/vision.

